# inspection prototype



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

found this over on the H.A.M.B., a hotrod site










looking at the grill i'm thinking it's built off a model T


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great looking service loco! Fun find/post.

Good call on the Ford theory, though I'd peg it perhaps as Model A rather than a Model T. I think the "A" had that "chevron" v'd shape in the upper part of the grill frame:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2953892346/

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Great looking service loco! Fun find/post.
> 
> Good call on the Ford theory, though I'd peg it perhaps as Model A rather than a Model T. I think the "A" had that "chevron" v'd shape in the upper part of the grill frame:
> 
> ...


:laugh: i _KNEW_ i'd guess the wrong one...

here's another from the same site


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Now that is a picture I care about right there. Is their more story behind the erecting and building of the steam engines pictured in the shop, perhaps a link to the forum/site about it?


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> Now that is a picture I care about right there. Is their more story behind the erecting and building of the steam engines pictured in the shop, perhaps a link to the forum/site about it?


here's the photo bucket page. maybe you can contact the poster and get more info

good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

That is the link to the photo not the account and I don't know how to get off of it.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

this looks to be the profile page for the photo bucket poster. maybe you can contact him/her through there.

here's a shop pic from another acount for ya


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's not a photo from the past ... it's a miraculous photo from the future ... GC Locomotive Enterprises  :thumbsup:


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

last one for choo choo :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I had posted these in another thread a while back, but will repeat them here ... that's the Mt. Washington Cog Railway in New Hampshire ... It looks and operates pretty much the same today! Tons of fun to ride. 




























TJ


----------

